# boots



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

looking for suggestions for a pair of boots to go with my new breathable waders. never owned a pair so let me hear your suggestions. comfort is a must!!!!


----------



## gottacatchemall (Apr 2, 2012)

Don't get the BOA system boots! Had them break twice In a season, sand gets into the seats and frays the cord... anyway I have Simms headwaters pro boots with rubber soles and cleats, and they are VERY comfortable and LIGHTWEIGHT (maybe more important). Definitely get the cleats with the boots (I have aluminum) and steer away from felt with the snow we get!


----------



## gottacatchemall (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey btw just saw this post in the fly fishing thread... 43 responses, I'm sure you'll find great info on there
https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/wade-boot-recommendations.311578/


----------



## tm1669 (Apr 27, 2007)

ldrjay said:


> looking for suggestions for a pair of boots to go with my new breathable waders. never owned a pair so let me hear your suggestions. comfort is a must!!!!


Just got the Reddington Palix Rivers and couldnt be happier. The rubber soles are unreal sticky and I havent had a slip since I got them. With all the slime and moss on the rocks right now thats saying something. Only complaint is they dont drain real well. Skagit rivers are the same base boot with some fancier options I think.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

gottacatchemall said:


> Hey btw just saw this post in the fly fishing thread... 43 responses, I'm sure you'll find great info on there
> https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/wade-boot-recommendations.311578/


thanks


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Id just make sure they are comfy. I wear size 13. Bought size 14 to account for the neoprene foot but its a little tight. Should of went with 15 .

some people say felt over rubber but i never tried em.


----------



## fishinbula (Aug 30, 2007)

Jay talk to Lester see which ones he has. I'd recommend mine but Cabelas doesn't make them anymore. Make sure you get rubber sole and cleats if possible. Felt in snow sucks. I've heard korkers are good and of course simms. But like someone else mentioned make sure you get lightweight. Nothing worse than lugging heavy boots around. Idea of breathables is to get away from all the heavy gear. Dress appropriately no issues wear mine year around.


----------



## bwarrenuk (Jan 4, 2015)

Sims freestone


----------



## ChromeCollector (Sep 12, 2014)

Korkers with boa lace system for 3 years, rode them hard, not a single problem yet.


----------



## Tazmanme (Jul 5, 2017)

Patagonia tractors, expensive but in my opinion one of the best. Have not slipped since I've owned them


----------



## atrenz (Oct 29, 2014)

I had freestones for years and they were great. Upgraded to g3s thinking they couldn't be that much better, but gave them a shot. They definitely are. Far more comfortable and I feel like I have more feeling of what I am stepping on in them. They grip like glue as well. As mentioned, I just don't trust the boa systems. I know guys who have had no issues, but I trust laces just fine.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

thanks guys. I definitely have a start point between this and that other post.


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

I roll with Simms, great quality boots. Whatever you get, go with rubber, vibram soles, and







put studs in them. The ones manufacturers sell for their boots all work well, but they're expensive, and you will lose them over time. Go with a big bag of Kold Kutter studs for dirt bike tires. They're cheap, and they work, and if you lose a few, who cares. A bag of 250 costs you about .10/stud.


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

kold kutter best pro tip yet,you will lose studs,why pay the big bucks for the name brand cleats.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

When I put my cover snaps in my boat, I used 3M 5200 Marine Epoxy. You guys think that would help studs stay in?


----------



## gottacatchemall (Apr 2, 2012)

RStock521 said:


> When I put my cover snaps in my boat, I used 3M 5200 Marine Epoxy. You guys think that would help studs stay in?


Really don't think it will make a difference... there's so much flex and it's such an intense environment, as well as it being rubber, it's more of a metal-to-rubber bite that I don't think an epoxy will enhance. Just my .002$ though. 
BTW anyone have a good solution for finding pinholes in breathable waders? I'm having trouble locating some pricker victims


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

gottacatchemall said:


> Really don't think it will make a difference... there's so much flex and it's such an intense environment, as well as it being rubber, it's more of a metal-to-rubber bite that I don't think an epoxy will enhance. Just my .002$ though.
> BTW anyone have a good solution for finding pinholes in breathable waders? I'm having trouble locating some pricker victims


So I saw my buddy once put soapy water all over his waders then tie off the waste around a leaf blower (you may substitute leaf blower with shop vac, air compressor, etc). Powered that baby on and sure enough, we found the holes. Not the most glamorous way but it was a solution.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

gottacatchemall said:


> BTW anyone have a good solution for finding pinholes in breathable waders? I'm having trouble locating some pricker victims


 Try getting a spray bottle, filling it with rubbing alcohol, then spraying the area. The pinholes will be darker, then you can use a pen to mark the spots. There's some videos on YouTube showing this method and I've done is successfully in the past.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

RStock521 said:


> Try getting a spray bottle, filling it with rubbing alcohol, then spraying the area. The pinholes will be darker, then you can use a pen to mark the spots. There's some videos on YouTube showing this method and I've done is successfully in the past.


This method sounds easier...


----------



## atrenz (Oct 29, 2014)

I just recently patched a couple pin holes. I did the first method, soapy water and used my air mattress inflator. Worked awesome. Found them in less than a minute, used uv cure goop, and they were hanging to dry 5 minutes after I started. To me it was faster and more obvious than the alcohol method I used in the past. I also was always concerned about putting alcohol on my adhesive bonded seams - i use alcohol to clean up excess adhesive on pretty much any project. Knowing it breaks it down, and cleans it up, what was I doing to my wader seam adhesive? Just my experience and thoughts.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

chuckNduck said:


> I roll with Simms, great quality boots. Whatever you get, go with rubber, vibram soles, and
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do you get these online or do they actually carry them around here?


----------



## bwarrenuk (Jan 4, 2015)

Fish USA has the freestones 40% off right now. Great deal.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

I ordered a pair of those freestones yesterday, I like my korkers but needed to upsize to accommodate heavier socks , cheapest I've seen them anywhere


----------

